# My first repaint and decal job



## I Am Fasha

*So I wanted a CSX Grain Hopper without paying $40 for one. So, I decided to make it. I found a Santa Fe Cylindrical Hopper Car for $5, ordered two sets of Microlscale Decals # 87-1337, some Antique White from Flouquil, (closest dealer had to CSX Tan), some Micro Sol and Micro Set from Microscale and went too work. I didn't think to take a picture of the car before I started, honestly, I didn't think it would turn out too good. So here is a pic of another car like the one I started with, minus the nice trucks . *



















*This is what it looked like after I got it separated and paint. You can just see some of the decals I started applying to the bays*










*This is it with all decals applied and ready to put back together*










*Inside the ends of the car*










*Ta Da! ! ! 20 decals on each side of the car, 4 on each end and 3 on each hopper bay.*
































































*Where the ladders meet the frame of the car are just a little out of whack. Im still working on that, but it is not noticeable unless you look really hard. The problem was that I painted the flange that comes off the bottom of the ladders, that are part of the top of the car. Thus making them longer and wider than the holes, who also filled up with a little bit of paint. I will need to remember this next time and when I have time, take this girl apart and work on the flanges and the holes.*










*I gave the entire car a good coating of dull coat including the trucks. I plan to weather this car down the road and I like the way the DC took the shine off the black trucks. I hate to weather this car, but I will. If not the entire car, just the trucks. I've never seen all black shiny trucks, even on brand new cars*










*The decal set I purchased, and Im glad I purchased two  was for a 3 bay hopper. This one was 4 bay. So I robbed two sets of bay decals out of it, plus four or five that I mussed up.

I would highly suggest that if you are going to do a car, buy two sets of decals, it pays off in the long run to have extras. Most boxcar decals come with enough to do 3 boxcars, that's a great thing 

I hope y'all like it, I do! If and when I do weather the trucks or the entire car, I will post pics. Yea you might be thinking, "I bet he's got more than $40 in this project, including time" Yea I probably do, but maybe not. 

But was a blast doing it )))))*


----------



## tjcruiser

I think that looks great. Nice attention / realism with the various decals.

TJ


----------



## I Am Fasha

Thanks TJ, I sure learned a lot doing it


----------



## oldSmokey

I think that you done a great job, sure looks better than what you started with, great job, well done!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice job, you're hired!


----------



## I Am Fasha

Thanks Smoke and Gun! Yea I'm pretty happy with it. Really never expected it to turn out that good.


----------



## Carl

Very nice


----------



## Hutch

That looks great.:smilie_daumenpos::appl:

Can you teach me how to apply decals like that without breaking them? The one time I tried it, I ruined most of them. I have a couple of tankers I'd like to try that on.


----------



## daveh219

what did you use/do to prep the original model?? Decal removal...paint prep??


----------



## callmeIshmael2

Although I'm a fairly trad. Lionel postwar guy, I frequently buy basket cases, which can be fun to repair and then repaint, so I always like to see someone who enjoys repainting. You did a great job. Maybe one place O gauge has an edge is just in terms of surface area for repainting. I'm not great at it, but I like masking off and painting in more than one color. Would like to see more of your painting, Fasha.


----------



## I Am Fasha

Thanks for the kind words all! Daveh, give me a day or so and I will have a video that I can link to here of how and what I did and what I used. I'm running out of space to post pics here.


----------



## I Am Fasha

Okay its been a few more days than I thought, to get this video done. Contractors been running inside and outside my house for about a week doing some repairs. But I did get little car finished up today and working on videos now


----------



## Big Ed

I Am Fasha said:


> I'm running out of space to post pics here.


Nice job. :smilie_daumenpos:

What do you mean by the above statement?


----------



## I Am Fasha

Big Ed, members are limited to posting a total of 50 pictures, Im about half way there LOL


----------



## I Am Fasha

Okay videos are done and the links are below to Part 1 and Part 2. 

I hope you like them 

PART 1: http://youtu.be/itqZo3Jnj4w

PART 2: http://youtu.be/d0HYBX3jqmk


----------



## csxmandave

I Am Fasha said:


> members are limited to posting a total of 50 pictures, Im about half way there LOL


Where did you find this info?
I have posted 35 pics and see I used 3.43 MB out of unlimited space. I'm confused........I would think if people were limited to 50 pics then they would delete pics after they used up there 50 and the older post would be full of red X"s ( don"t think any forum wants that) I'm still confused but maby your using some place other than modeltrainforum.com to host your pics.

By the way, your car looks great. I think you did an excellent job !!!


----------



## I Am Fasha

I noticed it last time I uploaded a pic. I saw the warning much like the warning about space for private messages. Maybe I read it wrong. Let me go look.


----------



## I Am Fasha

Heres where I found it, maybe it has something to do with my status as a member, anyways I went to:

USER CP,
Pictures and Albums,
Add Album,
Choose "MISC Stuff" album
Upload Pictures

And saw this warning under the three "Choose File' buttons:

Picture Limits
Pictures Remaining	57
Maximum File Size per Picture	97.7 KB
Maximum Picture Dimensions	1,200 by 1,200 Pixels
Pictures will be automatically resized to fit within these constraints if possible. However, you may receive better results by doing it manually.


----------



## Big Ed

Well to post pictures in your threads there are no limits, I have thousands of attachments throughout the years.

I kind of think that the limit is for that one album?
When that one fills up you should be able to just start a new one?

You think the supreme beings here would comment on this.
Maybe PM one of them to clarify.

I forgot to say.....nice work on the RR car. :smilie_daumenpos:

Edit,
I did say nice job. 
Worth saying again. :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Fasha

Thank you sir!


----------



## I Am Fasha

Dave Im sorry for loosing track of your question, here is part one of a video I did on a similar car and what I used to get decals off:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itqZo3Jnj4w&feature=share&list=PLAsazFMlDyADhQhinwgY-uUvbL5eI8Sff


----------

